# Obama wants to bankrupt ND coal



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Coal-fired plants provide nearly all of North Dakota's electricity generation. Most of the coal used for power generation is supplied by several large surface mines in the central part of the state. State coal production is substantial, and North Dakota brings in only small amounts of coal from other states.


Source: 
http://www.business.nd.gov/businessInformation/natural-resources/natural-gas--electricity/

Now Obama Audio:





More here:
http://media.newsbusters.org/storie...s-sf-chronicle-he-will-bankrupt-coal-industry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't remember who posted the info about a month ago, but Bill Ayers or someone wrote back in the mid 60's that if they could drive America into the dirt that the people would gladly accept socialism as an alternative because for the moment it would be better. It looks like Obama and the democratic party are following that plan. No one can be as stupid as these people they have to be destructive by design.

They are not the party of tolerance, they are the party of hate. Their tolerance is all a sham.

I think many people today are outright socialists, they just know they can not come out and say it. We have socialist attitudes here in the political form. They will not admit it because they know it is not yet widely accepted. You can not take from one group of people and give it to another without being a socialist. Who decides who receives the money? This year it isn't as much Obama vs. McCain as it is Capitalism vs. Marxism.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

The coal article should be on the front page of every newspaper in the nation, but once again they are too busy wiping Obama's a$$ to admit they are backing the wrong guy for the US.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

this was on fox last night.....unbelievable what comes out of this guys mouth.......he wants to tax and fine coal comapanies to bankrupcy.....and for all you obama supporters, there is no way to spin this......these were obamas own words.......electric bills will go through the roof, America's energy availability will be drastically reduced........yep, just what i have been looking for in a candidate.........economy will evaporate....... uke:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

And yet McCain gets a free ride for ALSO pushing "cap and trade"... your hypocrisy is showing.

Under a cap and trade system, you probably couldn't afford to emit all the carbon, but you could sequester it... again, something else they both agree on.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There has to be a happy medium.Otherwise which would you choose.....higher electricity and clean air with no water polution or low cost electricity and you have to stay in the house and can't eat any fish because of contamintation.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Barack Obama grand stands about his plans to create jobs in America. He claims that he is going to create millions of "green" jobs. What he doesn't tell you is that he wants to kill hundreds of thousands of jobs in the coal industry. And he doesn't say this to the workers in Ohio or Pennsylvania ... he goes and says this in San Francisco - the same place he went to complain about ordinary bitter people clinging to their guns or religion.

In an interview with the San Francisco Chronicle in January of this year, Obama says that he intends to bankrupt the coal industry. Keep in mind that last year, more than 120,000 Americans were employed by the coal industry. Also keep in mind that 49% of energy in this country is currently generated by coal. But what Obama wants to do is institute an aggressive cap-and-trade policy where "polluters" will be charged for every unit of emissions.

He says, "If someone wants to build a coal power plant they can, but it will bankrupt them because they are going to be charged a huge sum for all that greenhouse gas that's being emitted."

So we are about to elect a man who has openly admitted his intentions to bankrupt an entire industry. :******:

Then this video from 2007 shouldn't come as a shock ... Obama wants "price signals" (on energy) in order to "change behavior." He acknowledges that his cap-and-trade policies will increase costs for consumers, and yet he still wants to do it. However, don't you worry, he does want the government (aka. the taxpayers) to help out the poor people who will have to pay these higher prices, thanks to government caps. And for "those of you who can afford it" you are going to have to pay more for electricity. That's convenient.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

KEN W said:


> There has to be a happy medium.Otherwise which would you choose.....higher electricity and clean air with no water polution or low cost electricity and you have to stay in the house and can't eat any fish because of contamintation.


Bull Ken, the cleanest energy available is nuclear, and your man wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Funny... he seems to be pretty big on "clean coal".

Also, McCain is also for "cap and trade" so pinning this on Obama is COMPLETELY hypocritical.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

and how is pinning this on obama hypocritcal???????  
it IS his own words!!!! take off the blinders............
and by the way.....cap and trade is a far cry from taxing and fining them to bankrupcy.........


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

FowlTalker6 said:


> cap and trade is a far cry from taxing and fining them to bankrupcy.........


Not so much... that's pretty much the definition of "cap and trade". You want it to make it less feasible to use dirty technologies. In the case of coal, your choices are to trap the carbon, or buy the carbon credits. McCain's for the same thing. Hence, the hypocrisy.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Good clip Bob. He understands the cost going to consumers when it comes to energy, but they don't understand it when it comes to taxes. Raising taxes on corporations will not change their profit margin, just increase the costs to us the consumers.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

omegax said:


> FowlTalker6 said:
> 
> 
> > cap and trade is a far cry from taxing and fining them to bankrupcy.........
> ...


ding ding ding.

(Though you might need to use some simpler werds. Thems some perty big onez, and I don't alweys get em')

That was a good video Bob.

However the commentary in it is not. Like so many other "scare" tactics, it goes to far to make a point. Hence it minimizes what otherwise might be a great point.

The fact is that many Americans do use much more power than any other country. All you have to do is go visit a similar country in Europe that has a comparable winter. I've been to Germany, Austria, Switzerland, and northern Italy, and everywhere you go they don't heat their buildings to nearly the degree we do.

Without incentive, noone will change their behavior, period. You know this is true. We all live as convenient and hospitable lifestyle as possible, or that we can afford. Many MANY folks are very wasteful, because "Ehhh It is cheap. Who CARES?"

Now, I'm not for having government to tell us what to do. But the same way that citizens get by with the most convenience possible, so do companies.

Do you want to know why we don't have an air powered or Hydrogen powered vehicle yet? Do you really think it isn't feasible? Sure it is... however the infrastructure to get that "system" set up here isn't readily in place. That would cost big OIL, BIG $$$ to reconfigure stations all across the country, BIG expenses to retrofit their factories etc... They all work to ensure the business they do happens as cheaply as possible.

That in the end screws the average citizen. We could all be driving hydrogen power cars by now... except politics and big business has gotten in the way of the best interests of citizens.

The same logic applies to a cleaner environment, and folks learing to live in a way that has less of a footprint on the earth.

It isn't hard really... you just have to open your mind up a bit to understand abstract logic, human motivational concepts, and economics.

But I'll go crawl back into my cave now...

That is all..


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

I guess some folks are so deep in the kool-aid the can't tell the difference between approving the theory of cap & trade and actually preparing to bankrupt an industry to force cap & trade on your subjects.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> COLUMBUS, Ohio, Nov. 3 /PRNewswire--USNewswire/ -- Mike Carey, president of the Ohio Coal Association (OCA), today issued the following statement in response to just-released remarks from Senator Barack Obama about the nation's coal industry.
> 
> "Regardless of the timing or method of the release of these remarks, the message from the Democratic candidate for President could not be clearer: the Obama-Biden ticket spells disaster for America's coal industry and the tens of thousands of Americans who work in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> There has to be a happy medium.Otherwise which would you choose.....higher electricity and clean air with no water polution or low cost electricity and you have to stay in the house and can't eat any fish because of contamintation.


Evening Ken,
Carbon does't pollute that way. You could double the carbon and eat all the fish yo want. In water it would combine with nitrogen and just make plants grow faster. As a matter of fact the best carbon sequestration mechanism we have is wetlands. I think it's about 35 tons per acre that they will store.



> you just have to open your mind up a bit to understand abstract logic, human motivational concepts, and economics.


 :rollin:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan will you send me some of that stuff you smoke my knee hurts a lot this week I could use some relief :wink:

Kind of like your argument a house is not an investment, that was rich 

You would argue that the sun rises in the west just to poke at us :beer:

Good fun, well atleast tonight the suspense will be over Obama will be president and we will all see how he does.

Take a look in the computer forum and tell me if I have anything to worry about the laptop seems to be working fine at the moment
Thanks

Bob


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

From another thread, by an Obama campaign staffer. 


> Put simply, you are being manipulated. That was and is our job - to manipulate you (the electorate) and the media (we already had them months ago). Our goal is to create chaos with the other side, not hope.
> 
> I've come to the realization (as the campaign already has) that if this comes to the issues, Barack Obama doesn't have a chance. His only chance is to foster disorganization, chaos, despair, and a sense of inevitability among the Republicans.


Bobm, the above explains the house is not an investment argument. When you don't have an argument you go with chaos. Remember how they told us how brilliant Obama was. So the whole thing is create chaos while telling them how brilliant you are. Know anyone else like that Bob? :rollin:


----------

